# Hickman catheter



## TTcpc (Mar 19, 2010)

I am still very new to anesthesia so I wanted to get a second opinion in my thinking on this....
There is an 87 y.o. pt who was administered sedation for the removal of a Hickman catheter, so the CPT would be 36589, but there is no anesthesia crosswalk code, so I can't bill for this....correct???  

Thanks for any help!


----------



## aschaeve (Mar 19, 2010)

CPT code 36589 does have a crosswalk to 00400.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## TTcpc (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you Alecia, my book does not show it


----------

